

Heroku vs. Amazon Web Services - reedlaw
http://smashingboxes.com/heroku-vs-amazon-web-services/

======
_nato_
I wanted to plug RedHat's fantastic Paas: openshift. I am using their DIY
package and really loving it. I feel it stands on the shoulders of Heroku
(Heroku uses AWS let's not forget so it will always be more dear than AWS).
But Heroku has been very good to me and I still use it for certain things.

